# Plant id please?



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I have these six plants that I would love to get id's on. I got them free from another member recently but he didn't know what kind they were.

1







2







3







4







5


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

6, couldn't fit it in the first post


----------



## junglefowl (Dec 18, 2012)

1. Proserpinaca palustris, also known as mermaid weed
2.
3. Ludwigia Red
4. Rotala (Colorata/Rotundifolia)
5.
6. Pogostemon Erectus (not in good condition)


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Number 2 is Hygrophila angustifolia.

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! I am loving the mermaid weed, it looks very cool


----------

